# Duckweed?



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

So when I bought my little girl yesterday the guy accidentally put some duckweed in her bag. I thought it was really pretty but really dont know much about it and google search does nothing but confuses me as some love it some hate it. What’s your opinion of introducing it to my tanks?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It won't hurt her. It WILL take over your tank though!  It's really up to you. Whether you want it.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

What are the pros and cons? I do want fast growing plants. My betta bulbs smell like they are rotting, but I haven’t given up yet!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

i got betta bulbs a couple weeks ago...one grew...the others did nothing..but the one that grew is easily 6inches now...I think if they dont start within the first week its a dud


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

be patient with bulbs........ive had a few grow after 6 weeks in the tank doing nothing......

duckweed will grow rampant in the tank..........alot of peeople consider it a nuisance

and in alot of states its illegal, cant get it here in SC

so if you dont want it, throw it in a a ziploc bac and seal it and then throw it out. that way theres NO chance of its survival, and / or getting into a local waterway


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've also heard that it spreads like wildfire.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Betta bulbs are amazing, i got some great plants out of mine, but some took a month + to sprout, but once they did!! omg! so fast!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I have the bulbs in a Tupperware container with gravel and water in a window to get sun light, but that water got cloudy and smelt bad so I changed the water. Any tips?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I personally LOVE duckweed and have always wanted it. At one store I bought a few bettas from, some duckweed managed to get in the bags. My girls always eat it, though!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Its been growing and I like it. Besides its good for the tank and cycling process. I do plan to keep it under control though.


----------

